# How to make a nesting box?



## ekmanor (Jun 11, 2014)

So, I've been handling mice for a LONG time, but I've never made my own cages... 

I thought I'd start with making a little mousey house for my buck. I have some bass wood, and I am a very experienced whittler/carver. But I'd rather start with something that's not so time consuming. Are their any mouse safe glues? He lives in a ten gallon atm, and he's not going to breed for awhile, (he's been having some temperament issues that I'm working on...) Any suggestions on what I could build?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gingerdragon (Nov 11, 2014)

Not all wood types are good for them. I had found a list of safe woods and subsequently lost it. I wouldn't use glue if at all possible either but I know that you can carve from a single piece of wood or use screws as long as they are flush with the surface. You can use this rope stuff too, sorry I can't remember the name atm. I used cardboard shoeboxes and just cut out doors. I also used baby wipe containers that I cut but this was a bit more difficult because plastic has a habit of being sharp and if you find that they are chewing on it, it should be removed. Also you can use the end of a soda box (Coca-Cola fridge box). Whatever you choose, they will fill it with bedding. Also at the store they sell hollowed half logs with the bark still on that they seem to love. Look online to get more ideas, see what the stores are selling.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ruth (Jul 3, 2014)

Coconut shells make lovely homes and you can have fun polishing and Sanding them to make them look pretty. If you check out YouTube you can see where to hit the coconut so it splits in half, its actually very easy. Put the coconut in the oven for a while and the flesh comes out very easily.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ice cream containers with cut out doors?


----------

